# Kann mein Original Windows 7 Ultinate nicht mehr aktivieren



## Angel28 (14. April 2010)

Hallo

Guten Tag

Ich habe ein Problem ich musste meinen PC neu machen. Jetzt kann ich meine System Builter Version von Win7 Ultimate 64. Nach der neinstalation nicht mehr über Internet aktivieren. Werde immer wieder aufgefordert neu CD Key einzugeben oder neuen CD Key zu Kaufen, wie kann das sein. Ich habe System Bulider Version im Oktober 2009 bei Alternate gekauft. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich noch habe mein Windows 7 zu Aktivieren ist über Telefon. 

Was kann ich tun muss mein Original Windows 7 mit dem Original Cd Code wieder über Internet zu aktivieren wie bisher.
Ich finde das Leute verarsche da kauft man Original Mircosoft Windows 7 Ultimate und dann so was.

Was kann ich nun tun ?


----------



## Vordack (14. April 2010)

Es ist keine verarsche und es funktioniert.

Aktiviere es übers Telefon, dort ist eine Nummer angegeben. Ein kurzer Anruf, Du sagst was Du gemacht hast und daß der Code wieder freigeschaltet werden soll, und gut ist. Vielleicht geben die Dir auch einen neuen Code übers Telefon.


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2010)

Jo, einfach per Telefon - ist ja auch eine kostenlose Nummer. vlt. kommst Du "sogar" zu einer automatischen Hotline, wo Du per computerstimme nach Eingabe deines codes direkt nen neuen Aktiverungscode bekommst, im "schlimmsten" Falle bekommst Du einen echten Mitarbeiter und erklärst halt kurz, dass Du viel am PC bastelst und daher oft neu installierst.

Die wollen an sich nur verhindern, dass da ne Raubkopier im Umlauf ist und dann 20-30 Leute oder mehr das ganze aktivieren.


----------



## Angel28 (14. April 2010)

Tolle Wurst

Ich hatte aber ne Computerstimme am Telefon. Neuen code generiet jetzt geht Windows 7 zwar wieder. Aber was ist nun mit meinen Origianl Code auf der DVD Hülle ist der nun ungültig ?


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2010)

Angel28 schrieb:


> Tolle Wurst
> 
> Ich hatte aber ne Computerstimme am Telefon. Neuen code generiet jetzt geht Windows 7 zwar wieder. Aber was ist nun mit meinen Origianl Code auf der DVD Hülle ist der nun ungültig ?


nein, der code, den Du ins Telefon eingegeben hast, wird aus dem Prudukt-Key und Deiner Hardware erstellt, und der code, den Du dann von Microsoft bekommen hast, die nur ein Aktivierungscode und kein neuer Produkkey.

Den "alten" Produktkey musst Du weiterhin behalten.


----------



## Vordack (15. April 2010)

Angel28 schrieb:


> Tolle Wurst


Also es funktioniert wieder, mußt aber immer noch meckern... manchen Leuten kann man es auch nie Recht machen


----------



## Angel28 (15. April 2010)

Wieso meckern ich kann mein Windows 7 nur über Telefon aktivieren aber nicht mit dem Original Produkt Key über Internet.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2010)

Es kann sein, dass es beim nächsten mal wieder per internet geht - und wenn Du jetzt nicht grad alle 2 monate neu installierst, wäre es ja auch per telefon kein großer akt.


----------

